# ارجو مساعدة في كيفية صناعة الاعمدة الكهربائية



## farid77 (24 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من فضلكم اريد معرفة كيفية صناعة الاعمدة الكهربائية من الخرسانة والحديد المربعة الشكل وكيفية وضع القوالب من فضلكم 
بارك الله في الجميع مسبقا


----------

